# vet, vetting



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been calling vet offices this week trying to interview so I will have a plan when my pup gets here... I'm a planner... One I called said the cost to fix a male was 170$ and a bit more for a female. It depends on its weight. I gave her a ridiculous weight of 150 lbs dog and it was 170$!!!

I am worried that he may not stay in business very long! He doesnt charge for the first three visits only for the vaccines and fecal cultures and medicines. I dont know if these prices are padded or not but his prices just seem SO GOOD. The price after that for a vaccine exam would be 26$ and a health exam (if the dog is sick) would be 38$! 

I know personally that if it seems to good to be true it normally is, so does anyone have anything bad to say about this vet?

I called and all of the stuff he does himself is impressive. 

Thillai Koothan | LinkedIn
Citi animal Hospital - Friendswood near Pearland


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know a thing about the vet, but his prices sound pretty good! Maybe he's more in it for the animals than to become a millionaire Tho most vets aren't living the high life with the overhead they have.

Maybe he has small office staff, so he can afford to keep prices low?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't live in Houston but here is one review I found: Drkoothan, Thillai Director - Citi Animal Hospital in Friendswood | Drkoothan, Thillai Director - Citi Animal Hospital (832) 569-4533 & 400 N Friendswood Dr, Friendswood, TX 77546 | <Professional Services/Animals & Pets/Veterinary Emergency Services>


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

He is the only vet in the office so that could be part of it. I am liking what I heard from his front office person which was also a vet tech and she seemed very knowledgeable about different treatments so that was nice to know. She also said if I wanted to come in next Thursday that he would come out and take the time to talk with me. He doesnt have large dogs but does take in strays personally has a surgical center there. He runs his own labs and has twice a day lab pick ups so they are fast. 

I just dont understand how he keeps prices so low! 
My worry is that he just opened this practice in November of last year. So once the taxes and over head etc become evident I worry he will either A go out of business or B become "competitive" with local vets. I also what to make sure hes competent but I dont know much about vet care for dogs so who knows whats what.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh wow! Thats a horrible review... gosh I was hoping.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There was a thread a while back about choosing a vet, questions to ask, how to interview. . . . can anybody remember where that was?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I think thats the one I started. Heres the link just for fyi... http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/178611-interviewing-vets-what-ask-expect-etc.html

I started a new one because I wanted specific help reviewing this vet because I couldnt find anything.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Be careful what you read on the internet. Any time you have someone in business offering a cheaper rate, for things, they will get business. When they get business, other businesses in the area will lose business and sometimes they will do anything to make the guy look bad.

Also, when everything is good and clean and moves along and is reasonably priced, we all just expect that. Most of us do not run home to write a good review about service that is how it ought to be. But when something goes wrong, then people are much more likely to complain about it. If you have just one review, it may be that someone was really upset about something they did not like. If you have a handful of complaints with similar or equally disturbing complaints by different people, then you can give it a lot more weight.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I also tend to be a bit skeptical of any reviewer whose only punctuation is the liberal use of "wow really".


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I wont be getting a pup until around October so hopefully there will be more reviews so I can get better idea of this doc.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> If you have just one review, it may be that someone was really upset about something they did not like. If you have a handful of complaints with similar or equally disturbing complaints by different people, then you can give it a lot more weight.


That hasn't been our experience and that is why I posted the review. We ended up with a vet that went to a great school, his clients adore him from what I was told and only had one not so great review online. He almost killed Nikki  The case against him is still pending.

When you take into consideration how cheap this vet is and the bad review I would pass but that's just me.

Narny...take your time with choosing a vet and if you get a bad feeling listen to your gut!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Heidigsd said:


> Narny...take your time with choosing a vet and if you get a bad feeling listen to your gut!


Yup. And I have to know a vet and already trust them before I let them take my dog in "the back" out of my sight. No reason to be doing blood draws and vaccinations where I can't see. IMHO of course.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Yup. And I have to know a vet and already trust them before I let them take my dog in "the back" out of my sight. No reason to be doing blood draws and vaccinations where I can't see. IMHO of course.


I agree completely. I would ALWAYS need to be there imo. No way you will take my pup away. That first year is SO IMPORTANT!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Heidigsd said:


> That hasn't been our experience and that is why I posted the review. We ended up with a vet that went to a great school, his clients adore him from what I was told and only had one not so great review online. He almost killed Nikki  The case against him is still pending.
> 
> When you take into consideration how cheap this vet is and the bad review I would pass but that's just me.
> 
> Narny...take your time with choosing a vet and if you get a bad feeling listen to your gut!


I will take my time. I plan to talk with people around my area and see who they go to. I dont like dog parks but really wish there was one in my area so that I could talk with the owners there.

EDIT: I have a local dog park! Who knew! They even have a separate area for large breeds small breeds and puppies under 25 lbs. And an agility coarse.


----------

